# South Wales Kennel Association



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Is anyone from here going ??? ill be there on Pastoral day


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

I have entered but not sure if im going to be able to make it yet  Im trying to get the time off work.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

No - not going to this one hun. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> No - not going to this one hun. Good luck! :thumbup:


ERMMM why you not going , we will need all the luck we can get lol as Miss Leoti is out of coat


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> ERMMM why you not going , we will need all the luck we can get lol as Miss Leoti is out of coat


Couldn't face that horrible twisty road journey to Builth Wells again this year!  Wish they'd left the show at Usk - that was much better to get to. Are you at Driffield?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Couldn't face that horrible twisty road journey to Builth Wells again this year!  Wish they'd left the show at Usk - that was much better to get to. Are you at Driffield?


No not at Driffield are you going to East Anglia BORDER COLLIE OPEN SHOW ??


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

We should be there - but on the Saturday.



Spellweaver said:


> Couldn't face that horrible twisty road journey to Builth Wells again this year!  Wish they'd left the show at Usk - that was much better to get to. Are you at Driffield?


 unfortunately, I believe one of the reasons they moved from Usk was because the fields were always waterlogged.

I know many peeps don't like the trek to Builth, think of us poor 'taffs' where that route is often part of a regular drive / route and the showground is one of our regular haunts in spring / summer


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> No not at Driffield are you going to East Anglia BORDER COLLIE OPEN SHOW ??


Nope - can't make that one!  We're at Midlands Border Collie Club Open show on 3rd October - are you at that one?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

swarthy said:


> We should be there - but on the Saturday.
> 
> unfortunately, I believe one of the reasons they moved from Usk was because the fields were always waterlogged.
> 
> I know many peeps don't like the trek to Builth, think of us poor 'taffs' where that route is often part of a regular drive / route and the showground is one of our regular haunts in spring / summer


heh heh - always a drawback, a waterlogged show field 

I love the showground at Builth once we're there - but it just seems to take forever to get there and we always manage to get stuck behind something that wants to go at 20 mph - you have my sympathies hun for having to put up with that regularly!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw shame it's a bit far for me to come - I would have come along as moral support otherwise


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I will be there on saturday, only 13 tollers entered and I've got 3 of them!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to have a BIG brag now on here, 

today Mogs took his Fourth Challenge Certificate with Best of Breed, his Kennel club confirmation came through yesterday so his CC and BOB cards today could be with his proper Title on them Sh Ch


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> I am going to have a BIG brag now on here,
> 
> today Mogs took his Fourth Challenge Certificate with Best of Breed, his Kennel club confirmation came through yesterday so his CC and BOB cards today could be with his proper Title on them Sh Ch


fan bloody tastic well done!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> fan bloody tastic well done!!


Thankyou Dexter, I am so chuffed with this dog. He went to live in Scotland came back a total wreck, never thought he would ever show, if you looked at him he would hit the deck and wet himself, took me a good six months of hard but gentle work to gain his confidence, he came out won a post grad class in 2009, went on to take the RCC at Crufts this year then RCC at the club show followed by 1CC at Southern Counties, no 2 at Paignton, no 3 at WKC and now today SWKA and yes I have cried at every one of them


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

tashi said:


> Thankyou Dexter, I am so chuffed with this dog. He went to live in Scotland came back a total wreck, never thought he would ever show, if you looked at him he would hit the deck and wet himself, took me a good six months of hard but gentle work to gain his confidence, he came out won a post grad class in 2009, went on to take the RCC at Crufts this year then RCC at the club show followed by 1CC at Southern Counties, no 2 at Paignton, no 3 at WKC and now today SWKA and yes I have cried at every one of them


Awww - well done you - must be a fabulous feeling - many congratulations


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW well done


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations.:thumbup:


----------

